# VA Disability Claims



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just a question for you VA disabled vets. I need to get some help filling a claim here in the Philippines. I was able to file in the U.S. but here my options are limited. I have been to visit a rep in Angeles but haven't had much luck in return contact after multiple emails and voice messages, let alone filing a claim. I would really like to get some assistance with out upsetting the rep and therefore limiting his assistance on my behalf. I feel that maybe because of the high number of veterans here in the Phil. that the he may be a little over whelmed. Does anyone know who I may contact for assistance? Maybe there is more than one representative. When I contacted the VA at home they directed me to the VA clinic in Manilla, which was in affective. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have always done my claims on my own. Even in the US I found the DAV useless. Life member, and they showed no interest.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I have always done my claims on my own. Even in the US I found the DAV useless. Life member, and they showed no interest.


Did you do thugs through eBenifits? I tried and it's not loading.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I did it in person at the Dallas VAMC. I added my wife on eBenifits, though.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Donwarner87 said:


> Just a question for you VA disabled vets. I need to get some help filling a claim here in the Philippines. I was able to file in the U.S. but here my options are limited. I have been to visit a rep in Angeles but haven't had much luck in return contact after multiple emails and voice messages, let alone filing a claim. I would really like to get some assistance with out upsetting the rep and therefore limiting his assistance on my behalf. I feel that maybe because of the high number of veterans here in the Phil. that the he may be a little over whelmed. Does anyone know who I may contact for assistance? Maybe there is more than one representative. When I contacted the VA at home they directed me to the VA clinic in Manilla, which was in affective.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Based upon where you are, I have a couple of great suggestions that ALWAYS work for me! I am a disabled American Vet and I have filed numerous claims here. At one point I had some difficulties and I sent an email directly to The Head of the Veteran's Administration...The Honorable Secretary McDonald...and I got immediate assistance and my claim was completed in less than 45 days. I have since filed other claims as well and they have all been completed very quickly and satisfactorily.

Since the VA has had all of this recent NEGATIVE news about failing to assist Veterans, the VA has been cleaning house and really pushing to handle every case quickly and efficiently. You should be seeing an increase in services and shorter time lines.

Do you have an online account with the VA?

Contact the VA Online HereModerator action to repair link..


If you open up your own personal VA account here, you can file online from the comfort of your computer. As long as you have internet, you have full access to the VA process.

You can also have your own personal account with the VA Regional Office in Manila at:

https://www.myhealth.va.gov

And from here you can exchange secure messages with VA personnel regarding your current claim or with your medical staff regarding your medical issues and needs.

All 3 of these, (email Mr. McDonald, ebenefits account and myhealth account), can all be done from your computer iin the comfort of your own home and depending upon where you are located, can be a lifesaver not having to travel all the way to the VA Regional Office in Manila!

An additional advantage to having these accounts is that you are able to accurately track the detailed progress of your current open claims in real time to see what step in the process you are at. You can also scan and download additional supporting evidence directly into this account should the VA ask you for additional information. Typically I found out online that my claim was approved before I get the notice from the VA...online is very quick and very efficient and very effective.

As a last and fourth option...go directly to the VA Regional Office in Manila and visit with them in person and file your claims there. The VA has new regulations and they are required by law to respond to a claim in a certain number of days...

After contacting Secretary McDonalds Office in Washington DC, my next visit to the VA Regional Office in Manila landed me a personal visit with the VA Director there. And she assured me my situation will be handled quickly and decisively and it was. And since then...no issues, (maybe my file is flagged or marked...Hahaha).

When filing in person, the VA Regional Office in Manila will provide you with a certified and time stamped copy of your submitted claim form so you have PROOF that you did file that claim at that exact time on that particular day...and it is amazing what a scanned copy of a time stamped VA form can do when it is emailed to the head of the VA asking why your claim has been delayed.

YOU WILL GET IMMEDIATE RESPONSE!

I was over looked once and a Forum Member put me in touch with Mr. McDonald and since that day, I have NEVER had any issues ever. The VA was quick and responsive and efficient when handling all of my later claims. I currently have a new claim filed and in less than 2 weeks I already had a response form them regarding this latest situation.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Great advice just above my post.

I too have had a few claims "worked" by out county's Veteran Health coordinator but it has always been much more reliable (wording & what regs to file under) to do it myself.

Do a quick Google search for "vets.yuku" and you'll be exposed to a world of really helpful people. Vets, VSO's, healthcare providers and current/past examiners frequent that board. There's a ton of useful info over there.

*Moderator added link >>*Here


.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I must apologize...IF ANYONE HAS TRIED TO GO TO THE ebenefits link I left above...I made a mis-spelling on the (.gov)...I accidentally put (.gav).

It should be: https://www.ebenefits.va.gov/ebenefits/homepage

This Forum will NOT allow us to go in after a certain period of time to edit. Perhaps a Moderator can go in and make the correction for me? I hate to have a bad link in my post...

Sorry for my fat fingers and the small keys on the key board. Typically I proof read all of my posts very carefully before I hit the button.


----------



## Stoney22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Great info... thanks.
Trying to file first disability claim.
I have a 1971 VA "service connected disability" with a 0% disability.
My wrist is acting up and I'm on Medes for it.
Also suffering from Diabetes and going blind in my new eye.
I'm told VA open to Agent Orange claims resulting by n do abeles.
I was in I corp, Phu Bad in 1969. Agent orange exposure was rife.
Should I try to claim both at this ne time or do the 0% claim first then try to do the agent again range.
Vet living in Cebu last 2 1/2 years.
Any help very much appreciated!!!
Cheers
Stoney22


----------



## Stoney22 (Jun 26, 2017)

Ah ha...it worked this time off this new link.
Cheers and Thanks
Stoney22


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Stoney22 said:


> Great info... thanks.
> Trying to file first disability claim.
> I have a 1971 VA "service connected disability" with a 0% disability.
> My wrist is acting up and I'm on Medes for it.
> ...


Honestly I would go ahead and do it yourself. I have always done it myself and I have not had a problem so far. If you have questions go to this site: vets.yuku.com . It is a site for us vets that need help or have questions about the process. I have used it and I am not up to 90%. 
Ebenefits is a ok site to turn in the claim in, just make sure you have a good cell signal. if you want you can turn it in at the office in Manila. I would go ahead and file for AO and diabetes due to AO as well in addition with the increase of your wrist.


----------

